# Algae in Iwagumi, suggestions?



## TheFlyingBear (Jun 20, 2015)

First off, I'm not at the point that I'm freaking out over algae, but I do have a question or two!

I have a little bit too much healthy, jello-like green algae in my Iwagumi. The tank is still cycling and I can't add anything sensitive to it yet. The green algae is actually quite welcome, considering this is a Shrimp only tank. BUT I was hoping this would appear later rather than sooner. I have nothing in the water as of yet, and my Ammonia is starting to come down (from the ADA Aquasoil), and Nitrites are beginning to rise.

My photo period is 5-6 hours with an hour break in the middle with a Finnex Planted +. I recently turned off the Blue LEDs to cut the intensity a bit. No CO2.

*What can I do to cut the algae down until the shrimp are in? 
*
I am thinking of tossing a few Nerites in, and I also have a Mystery Snail or two that I can toss in right now. The Ammonia and Nitrites worry me a bit though with them.

I know the use of Excel is a good algaecide, but I don't feel comfortable messing with the tank's chemistry. Though my plants could use it.

Marimo balls could be good to suck up excess nutrients

Alas, I am very inexperienced and hope to find some advice. THANKS


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

Do you have any plants in the tank, if so what and how many? Once you light up the tank; you should have as much plant as possible to avoid algae.

The way you describe it "healthy, jello-like green algae" - makes me believe that you have the commonly called "blue-green algae" which is actually cyanobacteria. Use an air line tube as siphon and clear as much of it as possible. Its presence indicated that you have improper water circulation in your tank. See to it that all the water in the tank is in motion - does not matter if the flow is strong or weak.

You could use excel - the active element in it is glutaraldehyde which can provide carbon to plants for photosynthesis. This will not change any chemistry in your tank as the end products are only water and carbon-dioxide.


----------



## TheFlyingBear (Jun 20, 2015)

I have seen cyanobacteria before. this definitely NOT BGA. It's more fluffy and bright green. Adding more plants would definitely help then. I think I may have too little in it then.

I have four Blyxa, about 15 sprigs of Lilaeopsis Nova, Altelanthra Cardinalis, a bit of moss, and an Anubias Nana. Mayhaps some faster growing plants are in order?


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

Yes, some fast growing plants would help. Most of the plants you have chosen don't need a lot of light.

If the break in your lighting is to discourage algae, it's too short. It should be at least 4 hours. 

IME, mystery snails are not too bothered by ammonia. They are pretty hardy, and tolerate cycling well. Perhaps because they can breathe air as well as water.


----------

